# Wait a minute-- NOSEMA is the parasite we should all fear?



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

Nosema spores are found in many/most hives and are especially elevated in the wet spring months. Well ventilated hives are key.

https://beeinformed.org/2016/05/04/the-national-honey-bee-disease-survey-varroa-nosema-in-the-us/


----------

